
How do you implement DI and Interfaces(Contracts) & Implementations on Golang? - resotto
I’m newbie gopher and I know there is no inheritance in Golang so how do you accomplish above purpose??<p>Thanks.
======
celestino_127
In Golang, interfaces are used to circumvent that feature. There is no
inheritance, instead Gophers use interfaces in code to share functionality
between structs.

~~~
resotto
Got it. Thank you.

